# Holiday Work Party Present



## jnos (Dec 6, 2015)

Last year the company of 14 employees where I work did a $25 gift exchange--drawing names Secret Santa model. This year we are each buying a $25 gift which will be wrapped and on a table. We will each choose as our names are drawn.  I have no idea what to buy. Both genders, ages 24 - 68. Any suggestions?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

I think you can buy one of these for less than $25.  I've given a couple as gifts and they were cherished.  A tiny one plugged into a USB port of the computer, and another was shaped like an elephant and was a plug in.  http://www.naturallivingideas.com/himalayan-pink-salt-lamp-benefits/  Any age or sex would like something like this, I would love to get one myself.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 7, 2015)

_ I HATE THIS..  Just got a message today that I need to bring a $20 to $25 grab bag gift for a department party this coming Friday evening.  Nothing like last minute.. so I have to run out some evening to buy something... Fortunately it's all Middle aged women..  so something like perfume or some sort of fashion accessory will do nicely.  It's just a PIA.  _


----------

